# Prayers Appreciated!



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

My wife works at WallMart and has worked through this virus pandemic.
She's been feeling bad for a couple days and went to Doctor this morning.
Docs think she may have the covid 19 and tested her. won't get results for 5-7 days.

I had a heart transplant in 2012 and I surely don't need this stuff. But there's no one else to take care of mama but me. Prayers that she does NOT have it and prayers i do not get it too.

Thanks so much in advance,
Terry


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

TClark said:


> My wife works at WallMart and has worked through this virus pandemic.
> She's been feeling bad for a couple days and went to Doctor this morning.
> Docs think she may have the covid 19 and tested her. won't get results for 5-7 days.
> 
> ...


Prayers to you and your wife from two( my wife and I ) that have had it and are recovering. We both had very serious cases but are improving. Please take care of you both. Dale


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you Dale!!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Wishing you and your wife all the best. I pray you are able to avoid contracting it.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Prayers to ya TClark. Do the right things. Stay safe. Keep us posted.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

May the Lord Hold you tight to himself and keep you well


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

My wife and I would be honored to pray for you and your family..


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

You've got my Prayers! God Bless.
Mike


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Prayers sent Terry!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Prayers here from our family here in Michigan! We are hoping for the best for both of you!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## zig-zag (Sep 30, 2008)

prayers from Barb and George


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Will be praying for both you and your wife TClark.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Prayers sent. God speed Terry.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Prayers! May God Bless you and your wife


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Prayers just sent.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

had a couple family members in similar situation. keep apart as much as possible. its a parts per million thing so the covid carrier holed up in one bedroom and used only one bathroom and the others in the house used other rooms. they passed food and such in and out kind of like room service. sucks to be isolated in your own home but that was their only option too.


----------



## ChappyC (Nov 17, 2004)

TClark said:


> My wife works at WallMart and has worked through this virus pandemic.
> She's been feeling bad for a couple days and went to Doctor this morning.
> Docs think she may have the covid 19 and tested her. won't get results for 5-7 days.
> 
> ...


Prayers for both of you!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

my son just had the virus. by staying in one room and avoiding contact they managed to keep the family safe even though they did share the bathroom. avoid as much contact as possible if she has it. prayers going out she doesn't have it and you don't get it. stay safe under God's care.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Prayer's sent


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Prayfully yours


----------



## CCD (Apr 18, 2013)

prayers sent


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Prayers going up.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

*Thank you all* from the bottom of my heart!! She does NOT have Covid. Praise God!!
Bad cold and sinus infection. She got tested and they called yesterday that she tested negative
for Covid.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Wonderful news & thanks for letting us know!
Mike


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Amen Terry! Answered prayers! Stay healthy!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Just saw this tonight.
Great news Terry.
Prayers for both your wife and yourself that you both remain safe and healthy.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Great news!


----------

